# Debridement of Decubitus ulcers



## carol52

Can anyone help me with a debridement code for a decubitus ulcer ?  The only one I can find is for Excision of pressure ulcers "15920".  Are these only excision codes ?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## armen

carol52 said:


> Can anyone help me with a debridement code for a decubitus ulcer ?  The only one I can find is for Excision of pressure ulcers "15920".  Are these only excision codes ?
> Thanks for any help.



*If the physician closes the wound, you should report an excision (15920-15958). *In this case, the surgeon will clear the wound of infection prior to closing. On occasion, the surgeon will also remove underlying structures (generally a bony protuberance, such as the coccyx) at the same time. 

*If the surgeon leaves the wound open, you should report a debridement (11042-11044). *The surgeon may choose to leave the wound open in the hopes that healthy tissue will grow over the site of the ulcer. This method may require that the surgeon perform subsequent debridements over time as the wound heals. Only if there are no signs of infection will the surgeon perform an excision and close the wound


----------

